# iBookG4 blanc qui chauffe (fort) à gauche



## CarodeDakar (4 Janvier 2006)

Assez pour m'empêcher d'écrire sans lever le poignet gauche.

J'ai downloadé un logiciel pour calculer la température, et ça monte très très haut, à l'intérieur, plus de 60 degrés Celsius. Et non, ce n'est pas une question de sensibilité à la  chaleur, c'est vraiment chaud 

Surtout sur Internet - Safari  ou FireFox. Uniquement sur le Word, ça s'endure plus.

C'est très très chiant, parce que je ne peux pas le retourner avant juin au revendeur - je suis à Accra.

Vous auriez un truc pour diminer la chaleur?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

D'après mes souvenirs c'est l'emplacement du disque dur, mais qu'il monte à 60 c'est fou. Namu de macbidouille avait fait cuire du blanc d'oeuf sur un alubook 12 pouces remarque. 

Peut-être que tes applis web swap à mort ? la cache ? en attendant, mets une pate en tissus sous le poignet ? des gants ?


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est lors d'une utilisation avec l'alimentation-secteur branchée ?
Si oui, c'est normal.
Si non, c'est la t°c que j'ai qd je joue, danc pour du surf c'est guère normal, à moins que sous Safari, tu n'affiches des pages avec bcp de gifs (smileys) qui font que le proc est en permanence entre 80 et 100% ...

Tu as combien de RAM ?

Tu as coché l'option "suspendre l'activité du disque..." dans "Economie d'énergie" ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui, je l'ai fait, suite à un conseil.

Que ce soit branché ou non, ça change rien.

768 MoDDR, SDRAM, tu crois que ça pourrait changer de quoi, du fait que j'ai reçu en plus, quelques 200 Mo de plus à l'achat?



> à moins que sous Safari, tu n'affiches des pages avec bcp de gifs (smileys) qui font que le proc est en permanence entre 80 et 100% ...



Avec FireFox, ça change pas.

Mais ma question: les smileys, on peut les faire disparaître?

En fait, je pensais à coller un "carré" en tissu ou autre, sur le côté gauche, mais disons que ça passe à travers. Quel matériel pourrait empêcher la chaleur de passer (pas trop épais)?


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2006)

le probleme c'est que si tu colles un tissu qui empeche la chaleur de passer, ça veut dire aussi que moins de chaleur va s'evacuer par la coque... donc ça va chauffer encore en plus !!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2006)

pas de tissu , ca empeche la chaleur de sortir 

je te donne un truc simple pour améliorer l'aération de portable:
 le surélever légerement
Ainsi l'air circule mieux  en dessous

tu peux faire ca de divers manieres

vers les 4 angles
-4 demi bouchons de vin coupés sur la longueur ( face plate coté table et tu poses le ibook dessus, en plus le ibook ne glisse pas , très stable)
- moins esthetique et plus volumineux  4 boitiers mini K7 ou 4 petits morceaux d'une planche
de maniere rapide 4 livres de même épaisseur


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2006)

siono tu achetes un bon gros frigo américain et tu installes ton bureau dedans.

Un congélo serait meme peut être mieux...


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2006)

Est-ce que tu peux faire un petit test ?
Déja quel logiciel pour la t°c ? TemperatureMonitor ? En tout cas il faudrait un logiciel qui donne toutes les températures dispo (cpu, DD, gpu, mémoire, batterie...)

Tu prends ton iBook éteint et débranché depuis au moins une bonne heure et tu l'allumes sans le brancher sur le secteur, tu lances tout de suite le logiciel pour la t°c et tu regardes les différentes t°c indiquées. Normalement elles devraient toutes être identiques sauf le cpu qui devrait avoir 2-3°c de plus vu qu'il a travaillé pour le démarrage (le DD aussi mais il a plus d'inertie thermique) et la t°c donnée devrait être la même que la température ambiante de la pièce (ce qui je le conçois peut être déja élevé chez toi...)

Ensuite tu l'utilises normalement pdt une demi-heure à peu près (je pense qu'à ce moment-là tu commences à sentir la chaleur non ?) et tu notes les différentes t°c et tu nous les dit.

Après tu peux faire un autre test pour voir si ça vient du DD ou non : c'est d'ouvrir dans Safari deux ou trois fenêtres remplies de smileys animés comme Yelims par ex (une fois chargées tu peux te déconnecter du net si tu n'est pas en illimité  ) , et tu vois comment la chauffe évolue sur 10-15mn, à la fois en regardant l'évolution des t°c données par le logiciel et aussi en "sentant" avec ton poignet gauche...

Est-ce que le ventilateur se déclenche ? tu sens un souffle au niveau des ouïes du côté gauche ?

Le max de t°c que j'ai eu c'est 74°c pour le cpu et 68°c pour le gpu ... à cause de Nanosaur 

Sinon, le meilleur isolant courant après l'amiante c'est le liège, de loin préférable


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2006)

A propos de temperature... quel logiciel preconises tu ? qui ferait justement tout.


----------



## nicogala (4 Janvier 2006)

Ben TemperatureMonitor comme je l'ai dit au-dessus


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ben TemperatureMonitor comme je l'ai dit au-dessus



J'avais compris que celui n'etait pas si bienq ue ça dans ce que tu disais... desolé...


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui, c'est bien celui que j'ai utilisé (TM).

Une demi-heure après avoir été sur le Net, voici ce que ça donnait - avec ou sans branchement:


34,0C 60,8C 55,2C 65,2C 50,0C
Battery Graphics Processor Bottomside Power Supply/Memory Bottomside Processor Bottomside SMART Disk FUJITSU MHT2030AT (NN96T56179FF)

Ouf, à 74 C, ça a pas pété???? 

Je n'ai jamais entendu un ventilateur s'allumer, ça pourrait être ça? Ou bien, il ne fait pas de bruit, ou c'est évident, quand il part?

---

J'ai fait partir ton site de Smiley, je sens que ça va chauffer!!!!

---

Oui, oui, la France a fait couler les villes d'amiante au Québec, une de nos premières exportations, à l'époque. Mais le lège, je l'aurai, je le jure!!!

---

Merci pour tous ces conseils, Pascal et Nico, c'est vraiment chouette, je n'avais pas eu cette efficacité sur MacPlus (un autre site du Mac), et encore moins, de mon revendeur - via l'e.mail - je crois bien que je devrai me contenter d'avoir chaud. C'est quand même dommage, car mon métier, c'est d'écrire. Avoir sû, je ne l'aurais pas acheté. J'aurai pris un autre Mac - on ne change pas si vite, j'ai commencé à travailler sur les Mac en 1984...


----------



## kertruc (5 Janvier 2006)

Le ventilateur de l'iBook est assez bruyant. Il se met très rarement en marche, mais quand il démarre, on l'entend...
C'est peut-être ça le problème...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tous ces conseils, Pascal et Nico, c'est vraiment chouette, je n'avais pas eu cette efficacité sur MacPlus (un autre site du Mac), et encore moins, de mon revendeur - via l'e.mail - je crois bien que je devrai me contenter d'avoir chaud. C'est quand même dommage, car mon métier, c'est d'écrire. Avoir sû, je ne l'aurais pas acheté. J'aurai pris un autre Mac - on ne change pas si vite, j'ai commencé à travailler sur les Mac en 1984...


pas de probleme
---

il serait interessant de trouver des courbes indiquant les températures moyennes considerées comme "normales" pour des ibook
Quelqu'un a vu ca recemment?
Moi oui il y a longtemps et je sais plus où
Et ca dépendait des modèles

( d'ailleurs en passant t'as quel modele?)


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un iBook G4, version 10.4 - il me semble qu'il est sorti au début de 2005.

J'ai tenté de mettre à jour la version et n'y suis pas arrivé.

---

Est-ce qu'on peut vérifier si le ventilo fonctionne?

---

Jene crois pas que ça pourrais être dangereux pour l'ordi, si je mets un carré faible épaisseur de liège sur le côté gauche. L'air passe sur le côtés.

Non?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Je pense pas que celà change énormément l'échange calorifique du plastique au-dessus du disque dur...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est un iBook G4, version 10.4 - il me semble qu'il est sorti au début de 2005.
> 
> J'ai tenté de mettre à jour la version et n'y suis pas arrivé.
> 
> ...


Quand tu le peux, tu peux aussi utiliser un clavier externe. 
En plus, c'est plus confortable.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Je trouve que la grosse chaleur sort surtout par le clavier non?

Pour le clavier, il faut que j'attende de revenir au Québec. On a un clavier québécois - (américain et les accents (ùèéçà) complètement différents du vôtre. Mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'était une de mes solutions.

En plus, à Accra, on oubli ça de trouver de quoi de Mac.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

L'échange par convection sur la partie blanche est minime, celle par rayonnement encore plus petite (blanc et brillant)


----------



## nicogala (5 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Une demi-heure après avoir été sur le Net, voici ce que ça donnait - avec ou sans branchement:
> 
> 34,0C 60,8C 55,2C 65,2C 50,0C
> Battery Graphics Processor Bottomside Power Supply/Memory Bottomside Processor Bottomside SMART Disk FUJITSU MHT2030AT (NN96T56179FF)


Ouaip ben ça me parait très chaud pour l'utilisation faîte... à moins qu'il ne fasse 35°c dans la pièce...
Ton disque est un Fujitsu, donc silencieux... le mien est un Toshiba un peu audible mais produisant un léger souffle poar les ouïes de gauche... peut-être est-il ainsi mieux refroidi ?
Sinon, tu ne précises pas si c'est un 12" ou 14" et 1,25 ou 1,33 Ghz ?



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, à 74 C, ça a pas pété????


Il me semble avoir lu que le G4 pouvait monter jusqu'à  110°c avant la fonte... celà dit on parle de la fonte du proc en lui même et pas de ce qu'il y a autour, soudures comprises je pense... 



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais entendu un ventilateur s'allumer, ça pourrait être ça? Ou bien, il ne fait pas de bruit, ou c'est évident, quand il part?


 Moi je l'ai entendu à 74°c  , mais il ne se déclenche qu'à partir d'une certaine t°c relativement élevée et qui semble dépendre de la version de MacOs installée...

Ah... en tout cas qd je disais que l'iBook chauffait à gauche, certains m'auraient fait passer pour fou ici...


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un 12 pouces, 1,2 GHz.

Quand je disais que c'était chaud, on me demandait, en me regardant comme une handicapée mentale, si j'était pas une sensible à la chaleur...

Par contre, Nico, je dois te dire qu'à Accra, il ne fait pas frais comme à Québec... c'est pas loin de 33, 34 degrés. Mais s'iln'Y a pas trop de smileys comme tu disais, c,est moins chaud. Et sans le Net, encore moins, bien sûr.

Mais j,ai toujours une ventilo assez fort devant, et il est surélevé, bien sûr 

Il me semble qu'à 74 degrés, tu ne peux plus déposer ta main gauche sur le plastique blanc?


----------



## nicogala (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est la t°c du proc (il me semble qu'il doit être en haut au centre) en lui-même et non la t°c du plastique, heureusement  (il y a qd même des normes  , mais c'est sûr qu'en cas de dysfonctionnement...)

As-tu fait un AppleHardwareTest ? En démarrant sur le disque d'installation et en choisissant HardwareTest...


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Est-ce qu'il faut l'acheter? Parce qu'il parraît qu'il ne faut pas demander "est-ce que c,est gratuit?"  

OK, je vais faire ma pro, je cherche sur Google, je ne connais pas ce logiciel


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de voir ici même, 2002!!!! 

"AppleHardwareTest (le cd livré les cd d'insta" (AlaindesVosges)

Ce serait livré avec le CD d'installation?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2006)

normalement ca fait partie du kit standard à l'achat


----------



## nicogala (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui, selon si tu as ton MacOs sur un DVD ou plusieurs CDs, c'est sur le premier disque que tu as à insérer (donc "Disque 1" ou le DVD) et là je me rappelle plus bien mais il faut redémarrer avec le CD inséré et en appuyant sur (et c'est là que j'hésite) "c" ou sur "Option(Alt) " ... peut-être plutôt le deuxième et à ce moment-là tu vois apparaître une série d'icônes (normalement 3) qui représentent chacun un des systèmes de démarrage présents : ton système MacOsX sur ton DD, l'installeur MacOsX du CD et normalement l'Apple HardwareTest... et il faut donc sélectionner ce dernier puis cliquer sur la flêche qui invite à poursuivre... (je dis ça comme ça sans support car je l'ai fait il y a deux ans donc souvenir flou...)


----------



## cameleone (16 Mars 2006)

Je me permets de faire remonter le thread... j'ai en effet également des températures assez élevées sur mon iBook - cf. signature -, entre 55 et 60° assez régulièrement pour le Cpu et le Gpu(sur secteur, un peu moins sur batterie), en utilisation internet essentiellement... Pourtant l'appareil est bien ventilé (même s'il fait assez chaud dans mon bureau), placé qu'il est sur son iCurve.

La chaleur n'est donc pas en soi gênante à l'usage (clavier et souris externes), mais j'entends tout de même bien souvent et assez longuement le ventilo. Ma question : l'usage permanent d'un écran externe en mode bureau étendu peut-il expliquer une hausse de température (il me semble que, lorsque j'utilisais l'iBook sans écran externe, je n'entendais quasiment jamais le ventilo), du fait par exemple que la carte graphique se trouverait davantage sollicitée ? Et cela peut-il représenter un risque pour la machine ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Je me permets de faire remonter le thread... j'ai en effet également des températures assez élevées sur mon iBook - cf. signature -, entre 55 et 60° assez régulièrement pour le Cpu et le Gpu(sur secteur, un peu moins sur batterie), en utilisation internet essentiellement... Pourtant l'appareil est bien ventilé (même s'il fait assez chaud dans mon bureau), placé qu'il est sur son iCurve.
> 
> La chaleur n'est donc pas en soi gênante à l'usage (clavier et souris externes), mais j'entends tout de même bien souvent et assez longuement le ventilo. Ma question : l'usage permanent d'un écran externe en mode bureau étendu peut-il expliquer une hausse de température (il me semble que, lorsque j'utilisais l'iBook sans écran externe, je n'entendais quasiment jamais le ventilo), du fait par exemple que la carte graphique se trouverait davantage sollicitée ? Et cela peut-il représenter un risque pour la machine ?


Oui, ta CG est plus sollicitée en bureau étendu.
Un risque, je ne pense pas. Mais à ma connaissance, tu dois avoir recours à un Plug-in pour utiliser un écran externe en bureau étendu. C'est donc que l'iBook n'est pas prévu, au départ, pour une utilisation de ce type. 
Mais, tout de même, aucun problème. J'ai un PB Ti, qui doit certainement avoir des Spéc. équivalentes  ou inférieures et qui est prévu pour ce type d'utilisation.


----------



## cameleone (16 Mars 2006)

Oui, en effet, j'utilise Screen Spanning Doctor pour avoir le bureau étendu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

C'est pour ça que ça chauffe. Tu peux en avoir une confirmation grâce au moniteur d'activité.


----------



## cameleone (16 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que ça chauffe. Tu peux en avoir une confirmation grâce au moniteur d'activité.



Oui, j'ai regardé le moniteur d'activité, mais rien de concluant de ce côté-là. Screen spanning doctor n'y apparaît pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

C'est pas ton plug-in qui surcharge, mais ton affichage...
Donc ton CPU est plus soillicité en mode étendu qu'en mode normal


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mars 2006)

C'est absolument normal dans ce cas de figure ca chauffe un peu plus c'est sur le GPU est plus sollicité (avec un Powerbook l'Alu accelere la dissipation c'est moins genant). 

Pas d'inquietude le mac coupera l'alimentation en cas de probleme serieux pour proteger le materiel.
Mais t'as largement de la marge devant toi  



Hum : Un petit coup de souflette de temps en temps dans les grilles de ventilation 1 fois tous les six mois c'est bien aussi pour l'entretien de la machine


----------



## cameleone (16 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est absolument normal dans ce cas de figure ca chauffe un peu plus c'est sur le GPU est plus sollicité (avec un Powerbook l'Alu accelere la dissipation c'est moins genant).
> 
> Pas d'inquietude le mac coupera l'alimentation en cas de probleme serieux pour proteger le materiel.
> Mais t'as largement de la marge devant toi
> ...



Merci beaucoup de tes précisions, ça confirme en effet ce que je pensais... Bonne idée en tout cas de dépoussiérer un peu de temps en temps les grilles (ou plutôt "la" grille, sur la tranche gauche de l'iBook) !


----------

